# Naval Reserve BMOQ summer 2010 in Esquitmalt



## bullitt (26 Nov 2009)

Hi everyone, this is my first post and I just wanted to see if anyone else was heading to Esquitmalt at the end of April (ish, no official date yet) for BMOQ. I am just at the end of all my testing and have been told that I will be heading there for 16 weeks this summer (2010), starting perhaps sometime around the end of April. They are going to give me an exact date closer to my swearing in! Just thought I would say hi and hope to meet some of you before then!


----------



## Antoine (27 Nov 2009)

I might, but it is unlikely  :crybaby: 
I don't think I'll get my laser eye surgery before Christmas holidays, and I have to wait at least 3 months following the surgery before my application is re-opened.

Anyway, it is awesome if you can jump in the next summer BMOQ and being done with it ASAP.

Cheers,


----------



## bullitt (27 Nov 2009)

I was in the same situation you are in, except I had my surgery scheduled for October. It still was going to be three months before we could continue my application so I decided to just go with the glasses this summer and have surgery in September 2010! My friend just finished BMQ and said lots of people had glasses and it didn't effect them all that much. Anyways nice to meet you and hope to see you there at some point!


----------



## Antoine (1 Dec 2009)

Finally I'll will not be part of the NAVRES BMOQ summer 2010 as I can only get the PRK surgery and the earliest is the 6Th of January.

Cheers


----------



## bullitt (2 Dec 2009)

Sorry to hear that Antoine, are you going to have to wait till summer 2011? Also as a completely off topic side note ( probally gonna get flamed for bringing it up here in recruiting) why are you going PRK instead of lasik? If done on the 6th and all your paper work is done you can be reevaluated in March and probally make the May start. couldn't you?


----------



## Antoine (2 Dec 2009)

The thickness of my cornea is borderline to operate with the LASIK technique using the equipments of the surgeon I went see, another company offer me the LASIK because they have a new LASIK machine that allows to work with thinner cornea. However, I am going to play safe, despite PRK is more painfull, takes longer to heal and put me on a 6 months waiting list for the MARS entry.

I'll do a weekend BMOQ if any available. My future unit told me that they can include you in the training prior to BMOQ (I didn't ask what is the salary, if any).

Good luck with your summer BMOQ !


----------



## bullitt (2 Dec 2009)

Ahh gotcha, and thanks! Best of luck to you as well!


----------



## cjr (9 Dec 2009)

I got sworn in last week so hopefully I'll be there.  No confirmed dates or anything yet.


----------



## bullitt (12 Dec 2009)

Good stuff ajr, where did you get sworn in? I am still waiting for my swearing in ceremony, probably after the holidays I'm guessing. I would imagine you will be there in the summer, PRes right?


----------



## cjr (10 Jan 2010)

bullitt said:
			
		

> Good stuff ajr, where did you get sworn in? I am still waiting for my swearing in ceremony, probably after the holidays I'm guessing. I would imagine you will be there in the summer, PRes right?



HMCS Carleton.  Still nothing definite about summer training yet.


----------



## bullitt (2 Feb 2010)

Ok, so I swore in last Wednesday, and was informed that BMOQ at N.O.T.C Venture in Esquitmalt, will start on April 26th; just for anyone that was interested!


----------



## xo31@711ret (3 Feb 2010)

Instructed on the one last year teaching on the C7; basic battle drills;FED; etc. It was a great go with great people. Was hoping to go again this year, but niner-dom is retiring after 30 years of res & reg service so wer'e heading to the north shore of NB to put down (final) roots.


----------



## bullitt (6 Feb 2010)

Congrats on the whole "final roots" endevour! I'm Looking forward to the summer, the two guys that I have talked too say venture is a nice place for BMOQ! No stairs like the Mega lol


----------



## Tharris (10 Feb 2010)

Hello, 

I just got notification of the BMOQ on 26 April at NOTC Venture.  Will (or should to be a realist) be on that course.  Venture is beautiful - was there last year on course but was RTU'd.  Hope to see you all there. 

T. 

P.S - I had Lasik done myself and the 90-day wait is hell, best of luck with that.


----------



## bullitt (5 Apr 2010)

20 Days to go! Where are you coming from TWH?


----------



## bullitt (20 Apr 2010)

I'm flying in on Friday, anyone else?


----------



## hmorneau (20 Apr 2010)

Wow! That's feel really real for you. In my case it's only on September 6th.

I wish you good luck


----------



## VIChris (26 Apr 2010)

So that was you guys eh? I was there for my last weekend of BMQ this weekend. We all had a good chuckle as we were no longer the lowest form of life at Work Point. We could smell the fear and apprehension wafting from your group on sunday morning in the chow hall as we left for grad parade. Watching you guys gaggle around in your civvies was great for us, a good reminder of where we started. Hope the course goes well for you all. Enjoy the food there, I never had a bad meal. And be sure to fight the urge to smuggle food back to the shacks. We had the hammer dropped on us pretty good when a couple of individuals were caught loading their pockets with cookies etc. Oh, and enjoy the goose shit too, it gets EVERYWHERE!

I've dealt with a few of the instructors you guys have too, and they seem to be a good bunch. You're going have a good time.


----------



## catalyst (4 May 2010)

Keep seeing you guys around (I work at work point) and today at the parade - you guys looked like a nicely turned out bunch, even without cap badges 

Good luck!


----------

